# Onsrud Dado Stack Review



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I received a few of the Onsrud bits and Dado stack I ordered to review... Still waiting on a few.

Anyhow, stay tuned as I am currently putting the Dado through the paces in the shop and I will upload pictures and a full review this evening once I'm back on wifi... 

I will say this though, based on what I'm seeing thus far, you will be very surprised regardless of which side of the fence you are currently residing!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm going to write this multiple post that coincide with test as I did them. That said bare with me as I go.


After Bill posted about Onsrud being quality blades for dirt cheap I decided to look into it. The starting bid prices for the item were crazy low. I being the 'you get what you pay for' type figured it wasn't worth pursuing but on the off chance I might be surprised good or bad I wouldn't miss $100 put towards testing a few things just to see.

I "won" this item on eBay for $32.50 (I was the only bidder) and that included shipping. 

For starters, I was in no way impressed by the wooden box the set comes packaged in... It looks like a pretty good attempt by a middle school shop class student.

I unpacked all as shown in the previous picture. The outer blades have very generous chunks of carbide for teeth the chippers have even more impressive rocks for teeth... That's a good start.

The shims were nothing special, but a shim is a shim, is a shim.

Time to start cutting...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

For the test I will be using a very well tuned and balanced grizzly 1022Z. At only 3/4 hp it's no power house but a good test saw for this as if the Dado performs on low hp no worries go up.


The cutting started with 3/4 import birch ply. I started with only one chipper and no shims. I expected I would be slowly adding chippers till the saw bogged a bit.

As you can see in the pictures, pretty impressive results. A nice flat bottom and no chick out.

On to the next test...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Next I went on to Red Oak. It was the hardest domestic I had in the shop. Once again pretty darn good results but with the grain and across it. A little bit of tear out but I have to admit that partly my fault.

The stack was sharp enough that the there was no concern with feed rate. It just ate! So of course I threw on every chipper and shim it came with!... No change smooth clean cut, dead flat bottom, little tear out and excellent feed rate. It didn't seem to matter what speed I fed stock, no burn marks and no problems over all. That's a 15/16 stack through red oak, across grain smoothly and with no resistance.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Next I decided to go with MDF, it was obviously cutting fine, but MDF being what it is I figured I would see just how flat bottomed a cut it could produce. To up the stake I chose melamine to see if I would have any tear out or chipping...

Seriously, dead flat bottom and ZERRO chipping. At this point I started scratching my head.

" It's a $32 dollar Dado. That's cheaper than HF, what gives? There has to be a down side!"

This is when it got ugly...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the review. It looks like it would do a real fine job for my needs. 
A couple days ago I put a bid in on the same set. So far I'm the only bidder, hope to win it for $32.50. 
How much higher would you have bid on this set?

<sorry Tom, I didn't see that you were still in the middle of posting to this review>


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I decided to try pine next, it can be a curve ball. It's full of pitch and it's knots can be pretty tough. So I picked out a 2x4 with a couple nice knots... But I didn't stop there.

I'm not one to abuse or misuse tools. It will get you hurt, waste money and it's just plain dumb! Regardless anyone who works in this biz knows *#it happens. So I made *# it happen 

I figured a deck screw would do it! At this point I figured I would make the carbide fail, it's cheap stuff right?

See the pictures, I put that entire stack through the side of a deck screw... The cut started smooth and clean, and ended smooth and clean! WTF?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I put MDF through again, smooth and pretty darn flat considering. Oak with and across the grain, a slight degrading of the cross cut, but overall still pretty impressive.

Why did put the scree to it? I love you guys, but not enough to cut 700 feet of dados through oak with no point to it... I really really expected the blade to fail and it didn't!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

To to some it all up... This Dado stack in my opinion is the best Dado stack available for under $120 bucks.

I'm sorry I didn't compare it side by side with the frued / diablo and dewalt dado that have commonly been excepted as the bargain dado stack. But I wasn't going to trash $500 in stacks, after all I'm not affiliated with sny company nor did I receive any compensation for the purchase of the blade.

I'm actually going to order another dado stack just like this one and use it as my primary stack... Unless maybe Onsrud would like to comp me one for the review, lol.

I suspect the blades they offer will bs of similar quality so I'm planning to order several and I suggest that you consider doing the same. I would honestly pay $160 for the stack after having tested it out. I would expect to get one more chipper, a few more shims and a better box though.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Ledhead said:


> Thanks for the review. It looks like it would do a real fine job for my needs.
> A couple days ago I put a bid in on the same set. So far I'm the only bidder, hope to win it for $32.50.
> How much higher would you have bid on this set?
> 
> <sorry Tom, I didn't see that you were still in the middle of posting to this review>


Led, I really couldn't find anything wrong with it. It should be better than fine for your needs. To answer your question, there doesn't appear to be any shortage on eBay, I'd suggest waiting til you get one at $32.50... Why spend more than ya need to?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Doesn't it make you wonder what the $50 stack would do? :laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

knotscott said:


> Doesn't it make you wonder what the $50 stack would do? :laughing:


Yeah, it does! That's probably the one I'll order for actual use...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Very nice review and ever better news that these are of good quality. Thank you very much for taking the time to put them to the test and do the write up. 

Johnny


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Fantastic review, Firemedic. Never tried the Onsrud blades before, maybe you changed this old dog's mind.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice, real world testing. Thanx


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

firemedic said:


> To to some it all up... This Dado stack in my opinion is the best Dado stack available for under $120 bucks.
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't compare it side by side with the frued / diablo and dewalt dado that have commonly been excepted as the bargain dado stack. ....


The Onsrud set you've got is very similar to the popular Freud SD206/SD208/Diablo DD208 stack that Freud sells for ~ $90-$95, which is a pretty good performer for the price. The DeWalt DW7670 set, which offers a design similar to the Forrest Dado King, and has twice as many teeth as the SD208, clearly cut cleaner than my SD208. Not by a wide margin, but enough so that it was obvious. Based on that and the fact that blades with similar designs made to similar standards tend to have similar performanc, I'd hazard a guess that the 7670 would have a slight edge over this particular Onsrud. 

The Onsrud sets with 6T chippers and 36T/42T outside cutters are the ones I'm curious about ($52.50/$62). There's only so much any manufacturer can get out of a design that uses 2 tooth chippers. This design is somewhat similar to the Systimatic Superfine 37163 set with 6T chippers and 42T outside cutters (~ $300), which is the same set that several of the Chinese bargain sets are cloned after (Oshlun, Grizzly, MLCS, HF). The Systimatic was a precision US made set that had a slight edge over the Chinese made DW7670 when I compared them, but based on the pics I've seen of another comparison, it appears that the 7670 makes slightly cleaner cuts than the Oshlun. Which reinforces that tooth count isn't the only critical parameter....precision manufacturing and design elements are significant too. The Systimatic (and clones) have a fairly steep positive hook angle, which helps improve the feed rate but also increases tearout at the exit (which is most notable on cross-grain cuts). It's a heavy set with a lot of mass at the outside edge of the chippers, which makes it a bit harder to spin than some sets (tough on smaller saws), so I can understand why they may have chosen a steeper hook angle than most sets, but there's a downside for every upside... had Systimatic used a lower hook angle (like most other stacked dado designs), I think this set would have gotten more benefit from the high tooth count....it appears to me that the Onsrud does use a slightly lower hook angle, which is why I stated that the designs are only "somewhat" similar, which is also why I'm very curious about these sets (not curious enough to spend $50-$60 to experiment though! :laughing My Infinity Dadonator also has 6T inside chippers, but only has 24T outside cutters...it uses a very low hook angle, and clearly makes cleaner cuts than my Systimatic set did. Anywho...sorry for the long winded coffee induced rambling! 

Here are some pics of the sets mentioned:

Freud SD208:









Onsrud 6" 36T/6T set ($52.50):









Systimatic Superfine 37163:









Oshlun 8":


















DW/Delta 7670:









Forrest Dado King:









Pics from a comparison of the 7670 and Oshlun sets (not mine):

Oshlun cut:









7670 cut:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for filling in some of the meat n Taters on those other sets, Knotscott!

I should clarify my statement on being best stack for under $120... What I was trying to say is that all things considered (performance AND PRICE) in my opinion it wins hands down.

I'm going to order the $60 one and I'll let ya know how it performs... But don't expect me to screw that one, lol

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Scott,

In reading your comparison (thrice!) it seems the $62 Onsrud compares favorably with the top end dado sets except for that it seems to have a pretty steep rake angle (14 degrees) which could cause chip-out. 

Am I analyzing this right?

I have been holding back and waiting for the Delta 7670 to go on sale somewhere but if the $62 Onsrud is as good or better, I'd jump on one.

Bill


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time (and risks), Tom! Great review.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Scott,
> 
> In reading your comparison (thrice!) it seems the $62 Onsrud compares favorably with the top end dado sets except for that it seems to have a pretty steep rake angle (14 degrees) which could cause chip-out.
> 
> ...


Hi Bill - I haven't used any of the Onsrud dado sets, so I can only speculate at this point based on design and an assumption of precision machining. The $62 set is most similar to the Systimatic design, which was slightly cleaner cutting than the DW, but also has more mass on the outer edges of the chippers, which takes a bit more power to spin. I haven't seen any specs that state a 14° hook on the Onsrud set, but that's fairly steep, and would indeed cause more of a tendency for chipout if all else is equal. Does Onsrud list the hook angle? From the pics the front face of the teeth looks like the hook is fairly shallow...the should behind the teeth is angled in so it's a bit deceptive. Based on what Tom has found on the $32 set, I'd say any of them are a pretty good bet....even a basic set like the SD208 does a nice job, and his Onsrud set looks to be at least as good, possibly better. How do you beat $32 for a good dado stack? :thumbsup:

...all this discussion makes me wish I had the time and money to test a couple! :laughing:


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Scott,

Below are the spec's on the $62 model that I found on eBay here: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Onsrud-8-Dado-S...695?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3369576a97

S-type expansion slot reduces noise by 3 - 8 decibels and provides smooth and quiet operation.
Chip free and smooth cuts. 100% quality inspected.
A complete dado boxed set, including steel shim set. Components listed below.


42z Outside 6z Chippers x 5
Dia Kerf Teeth Bore Plate # of Blades Hook / Relief
8" 19/128" 42 5/8" .098" 2 14 deg / 18 deg
8" 7/64" 6 5/8" 1/16" 1 14 deg / 16 deg
8" 11/64" 6 5/8" 1/8" 4 14 deg / 16 deg


I'm sure you will understand all that much better than I, but the 14 deg. hook stood out. Maybe the 42 teeth make up for the big hook angle.


Bill


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting that Bill. In the pic in your link, 14° is even stamped on the blade, so it's definitely a positive hook angle, so is even more similar to the Systimatic than I thought. 

"_...m__aybe the 42 teeth make up for the big hook angle..._" Yep, most likely to some degree....more teeth tends to mean cleaner cut, less tearout, and steeper hook tends to mean a more aggressive cut with increased tearout, if all else is equal, but all of these parameters are very dependent on the other parameters involved....it's always a balancing act.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, here's the deal... I got an e-mail from Onsrud in reference to this review...

All of these blades and bits on eBay are being discontinued to make room for new products. So contrary to my initial thoughts there is a limited supply. How limited I don't know. But that DOES explain a LOT...

So... What's in store for future products? I call firsties on a review!!! lol

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, it seems I won the $62 Onsrud Dado set on eBay a few minutes ago. I'll give you guys a report after I get it and I try it out.

Bill

PS: I have no plans on testing this by dado-ing through deck screws, just so you know.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Well, it seems I wont the $62 Onsrud Dado set on eBay a few minutes ago. I'll give you guys a report after I get it and I try it out.
> 
> Bill
> 
> PS: I have no plans on testing this by dado-ing through deck screws, just so you know.


Haha... Your obviously not as dedicated to the enlightenment of your brother wood workers! 

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I am right now in the market for a dado set and don't see the cheaper $32 set on ebay anymore...are they still available? I only find ones for $51 (DSET 8-24) and $62 (DSET8-42). For the best all around use, would you recommend the 24 or 42 tooth version?


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Firemedic wrote:

<<_Haha... Your obviously not as dedicated to the enlightenment of your brother wood workers! _>>!

Guilty as charged. You da man, Tom!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ChiknNutz said:


> I am right now in the market for a dado set and don't see the cheaper $32 set on ebay anymore...are they still available? I only find ones for $51 (DSET 8-24) and $62 (DSET8-42). For the best all around use, would you recommend the 24 or 42 tooth version?


Wait a few days, I'm sure another will pop up. I haven't tested the 42 tooth set yet, but I'm pretty sure the 24 would work out fine for all around duty...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

ChiknNutz said:


> I am right now in the market for a dado set and don't see the cheaper $32 set on ebay anymore...are they still available? I only find ones for $51 (DSET 8-24) and $62 (DSET8-42). For the best all around use, would you recommend the 24 or 42 tooth version?


Given the quality of the cuts Tom was getting from the 12T/2T set, I'm sure the 24T set would be fine too, but if the price difference is only $11, I'd definitely go for the 8" 42T/6T version, or the $51 DSET6-36 (6" 36T/6T, this looks to be the set that has a low hook angle.)


----------



## therealkdc (Jul 11, 2011)

ChiknNutz said:


> I am right now in the market for a dado set and don't see the cheaper $32 set on ebay anymore...are they still available? I only find ones for $51 (DSET 8-24) and $62 (DSET8-42). For the best all around use, would you recommend the 24 or 42 tooth version?


Yes, I bought one earlier this morning. Then happened to stumble on this review just now doing a bit more research. Thanks for the review btw!


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

There is another 12 tooth on there now. However, since we're only talking a few bux difference for any of them and the fact that I've actually never owned a Dado set before (oh the horror), which one would you recommend as best all around use...12, 24, 36 or 42? I'm kinda leaning to to the 24, but not sure why :blink: but with the great success you have had so far with the 12T, that looks good too!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

therealkdc said:


> Yes, I bought one earlier this morning. Then happened to stumble on this review just now doing a bit more research. Thanks for the review btw!


Welcome to the forum!... Introduce yourself and show us some work when ya get a chance!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ChiknNutz said:


> There is another 12 tooth on there now. However, since we're only talking a few bux difference for any of them and the fact that I've actually never owned a Dado set before (oh the horror), which one would you recommend as best all around use...12, 24, 36 or 42? I'm kinda leaning to to the 24, but not sure why :blink: but with the great success you have had so far with the 12T, that looks good too!


Nutz, I'm looking at the other bits from Onsrud right now and if they are consistent across the board, any one of them will be of good quality.

The biggest thing you need to consider is how much power your saw has. As for usage your middle of the road tooth count will probably be your best bet for running and cross grain cutting... jmo

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Went ahead and picked up the DSET8-24 to go along with my new Ridgid R4512. I missed the auction that ended about an hour before and they set up a Buy it Now for the same price ($51) in case anyone else is looking for one. Thanks for this post, good info!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ChiknNutz said:


> Went ahead and picked up the DSET8-24 to go along with my new Ridgid R4512. I missed the auction that ended about an hour before and they set up a Buy it Now for the same price ($51) in case anyone else is looking for one. Thanks for this post, good info!


Congrats!

~tom  ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

*Fyi*

For the 12t/2t set

I just placed a bid on the 36t/6t set end in 16 hours..please don't out bid me anyone lol!

FM, are you bidding on the router bits? There are a couple with bids on them and want to make sure I am not competing againts and WWT members.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

abetrman said:


> For the 12t/2t set
> 
> I just placed a bid on the 36t/6t set end in 16 hours..please don't out bid me anyone lol!
> 
> FM, are you bidding on the router bits? There are a couple with bids on them and want to make sure I am not competing againts and WWT members.


I've received all the bits I'm planning to try... I do have bids on 3 10" and 1 12" though...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

firemedic said:


> I've received all the bits I'm planning to try... I do have bids on 3 10" and 1 12" though...
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


OK, I was looking at getting some bits (they can wait just in case it is a member) and a couple more of the 10" since they are of reasonable price. I will make sure to go for those that have not been bid on.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Buyer beware. The dovetail bit set Onsrud is offering on eBay is composed of 1 R handed cutter and 2 L handed cutters...

Anyone want / can use two L hand cutting dovetail bits?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Buyer beware. The dovetail bit set Onsrud is offering on eBay is composed of 1 R handed cutter and 2 L handed cutters...
> 
> Anyone want / can use two L hand cutting dovetail bits?
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


Not going to follow your sig's advice:laughing:...so what is a r hand vs. l hand cutting bit?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

abetrman said:


> Not going to follow your sig's advice:laughing:...so what is a r hand vs. l hand cutting bit?


Looking down at bit from above:

Right hand: counter clockwise

Left hand: clockwise

Conventional routers require Right hand cutters...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Looking down at bit from above:
> 
> Right hand: counter clockwise
> 
> ...


 
thanks!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I guess we're all partly to blame... but DAD GUMMIT!!!... I can't hardly win a bid on Onsrud blades now!!! I FINALLY got a couple for a bit more than opening bid. 

But really?... For all the bids I lost at the last minute by 50 freaking cents... thx!!!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

firemedic said:


> I guess we're all partly to blame... but DAD GUMMIT!!!... I can't hardly win a bid on Onsrud blades now!!! I FINALLY got a couple for a bit more than opening bid.
> 
> But really?... For all the bids I lost at the last minute by 50 freaking cents... thx!!!
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


LOL!!!I hear ya..I lost one by $1 the other day:wallbash:


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I bought one of their dado heads about a week ago and I wondered today where the heck it was. So I looked it up on My eBay, clicked tracking to find it was delivered yesterday. I looked on my front porch and there it was! (I usually come in through the garage). 

It looks nicely made. I'll post when I try it out.

Bill


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

dodgeboy77 said:


> I bought one of their dado heads about a week ago and I wondered today where the heck it was. So I looked it up on My eBay, clicked tracking to find it was delivered yesterday. I looked on my front porch and there it was! (I usually come in through the garage).
> 
> It looks nicely made. I'll post when I try it out.
> 
> Bill


Good deal Bill, which one did ya get?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Tom,

Since they were such a good deal, I went for the $62, DSET-8-42-625*.* There's a lot of carbide on this set. I'm a little concerned about the high hook angle causing splintering so I'll have to try it out.

Bill
*


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Tom,
> 
> Since they were such a good deal, I went for the $62, DSET-8-42-625. There's a lot of carbide on this set. I'm a little concerned about the high hook angle causing splintering so I'll have to try it out.
> 
> Bill


Let us know how it works for ya!

I'm waiting on a 12" 80T with neg hook for a RAS.

10" 30T glue line rip

10" 50T combo

I'm looking forward to trying em out.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Here's a picture of the * DSET-8-42-625* set. I'll post more when I make some sawdust with it.

Bill


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Here's a picture of the DSET-8-42-625 set. I'll post more when I make some sawdust with it.
> 
> Bill


Very nice... I like the abundance of shims

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Here's a picture of the * DSET-8-42-625* set. I'll post more when I make some sawdust with it.
> 
> Bill


That's pretty impressive looking for a German made precision dado stack for $62 to your door. :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was looking at the pictures of dado sets that Scott posted earlier. It sure looks like the Systimatic and the Oshlun.

Bill


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Okay, I did some test cuts on cherry, plywood, oak, pine and particle board. The lighting has a lot of contrast because I took these outside late in the day.

Here's cherry and oak:

Bill


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Here's particle board and some pine:


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

And lastly, here's some plywood.

All these dado's were 3/4" wide and about 3/8" deep. My 1-1/2hp Ridgid 3660 cut through everything with no troubles.

I'm pleased. I don't know as this set cuts much cleaner than Tom's less expensive set but the floors are flat & smooth and there's a minimum of chip-out. What do you guys think?

Bill


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Tom tested his dado set's ability to stand up to abuse by dado'ing through a deck screw. Deck screw? I laugh at deck screws! Now here's a real test!

Umm, I'll get back to you later with the results.

Bill


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Tom tested his dado set's ability to stand up to abuse by dado'ing through a deck screw. Deck screw? I laugh at deck screws! Now here's a real test!
> 
> Umm, I'll get back to you later with the results.
> 
> Bill


ROFLMAO... I'm only laughing cause I know you didn't! 

Defiantly a good laugh!!!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

firemedic said:


> ROFLMAO... I'm only laughing cause I know you didn't!
> 
> Defiantly a good laugh!!!
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


I meant 'DEFINITELY a good laugh'.. damn auto-correct!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That'd be a good test for Onsrud's customer service! :laughing:

Your dados look good to me. It's always hard to tell results from pics...these look closeup and have good resolution, so everything shows. It's hard to know how they would look to the naked eye.


----------



## j9pop (Oct 15, 2011)

What is the exact number for the 32.50 set you got on e Bay?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I spoke to the on-line marketing Mngr with Onsrud this week. 

It's official. No more Dado sets available... Too bad for those who missed out on the deals to be had. Myself included as I never did get around to ordering another set. 

Also few blades still remaining so for those who are still on the fence...

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Rats! I wish I'd bought another set as well. Argh!!


----------

